# Solved: Replacing Battery on an Asus MeMO 172 tablet



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear Friends,
Hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been on here lately.

In June, I purchased an Asus MeMO 172 tablet and have been very pleased. It does what I need. I have become so dependent on it, that I am trying to be proactive and order a battery for it now so that when the present one starts to die, I have its replacement right on hand. The problem is that I cannot find the battery anywhere (unless I am looking for the wrong thing). Specs say it is 16Whs Li-polymer Battery.

So...
1. Any idea where to get this battery for a decent price (tried everything from Amazon to Tiger Direct to other online companies that appeared reputable)
2. Is it possible that you simply cannot replace this battery and that is why I can't find the battery. I went through the manual and could find nothing about how to change the battery. I looked at the back and couldn't find anything to slide off like on my phone. I guess I am assuming you can change a tablet battery since I can replace my smartphone battery as well as my laptop.

Looking forward to some good advice.
Thankful.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you to many who have looked at this post. It appears that no one who has viewed the post has any ideas on a solution. If I do not hear from anyone by the end of the week, I will withdraw the post or mark it as solved. 

Thankful


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The battery is non-removal, you can't replace it without cracking open the unit. Most devices are going this design route. But you shouldn't need to replace it anyway, batteries in modern phones and tablets last for years and years, longer than the general use of such a device.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> The battery is non-removal, you can't replace it without cracking open the unit. Most devices are going this design route. But you shouldn't need to replace it anyway, batteries in modern phones and tablets last for years and years, longer than the general use of such a device.


This is very helpful to know. I expected the tablet battery to go after a year or so because my smart phone battery did after six months (I was easily able to replace it though). But I think I abused the phone battery. I would always have my phone plugged in though the charge was 100% - my thought was that when I have to go somewhere with it, it would be 100%...but, I think I actually fried the battery. What would you say, generally, is the best way to preserve, and not abuse, a tablet or phone battery (and do you think I fried my battery or it was just a defective battery to start)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

My smart phone has been going fine for a year and half. Having the device always plugged in or recharging it when not needed is indeed bad for the battery, let the battery get low before recharging it. It depends on the phone too, my friends who have cheap Blackberrys had poor battery life but those with high end Blackberries had great battery life. Also, new tablets and phones aren't meant to be used for more than 2 or 3 years.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> My smart phone has been going fine for a year and half. Having the device always plugged in or recharging it when not needed is indeed bad for the battery, let the battery get low before recharging it. It depends on the phone too, my friends who have cheap Blackberrys had poor battery life but those with high end Blackberries had great battery life. Also, new tablets and phones aren't meant to be used for more than 2 or 3 years.


You have answered my questions. Thank you very much for your help and time.

Have a great day.


----------

